# Vapecon 2016 - Suggestions and great ideas



## n0ugh7_zw

Ok, last suggestion! Shirts, all the way up to about 4XL

Not just for the event itself, but erm vendors and juice makers. and local modders shirts would be cool. Then we can justify the worrying amount of money we'll all be spending as... clothes shopping too

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786

@Silver possible for you guys to have a halaal food stall? PM me i might be able to help out on that if it is considered

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VapeDude

Agree on the DIY one. As a DIYer would be nice to have discussions on the topic. Although I'm in Cape Town so won't be able to attend this


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Workshops with coil masters. Cant ever learn enough about making coils and wicking etc. That will be beyond epic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

@Silver, Slightly off topic but do you perhaps have a play area for Kids at the venue?
A jumping castle perhaps and some face painting would go a long way to keep mum and tots happy while dad spends all the monies!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> @Silver, Slightly off topic but do you perhaps have a play area for Kids at the venue?
> A jumping castle perhaps and some face painting would go a long way to keep mum and tots happy while dad spends all the monies!



Hi @Christos - I am going to actually start another thread for these sorts of suggestions and move a couple of these posts there.

Regarding a kiddies play area, thanks for adding that. 
Not promising anything but we will most certainly add it to the list of things to consider...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hi all

I am creating this thread to keep all the suggestions together from the community for VapeCon 2016.

If you have RSVPed and will be attending this great event and you have a suggestion or great idea you would like to share with the organisers, please feel free to add it here.

I cannot promise that all the suggestions will be implemented - but we will most certainly consider them and do our best.

I am going to move some of the previous suggestions from the other vendor suggestion thread here, so they will appear above this post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

We were getting excited and driving you nuts eh lol... Thanks for watching out for all us vapers keeping things organised so we can enjoy our time at Vapecon. Big job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> We were getting excited and driving you nuts eh lol... Thanks for watching out for all us vapers keeping things organised so we can enjoy our time at Vapecon. Big job.



Don't worry @Lord Vetinari 
Excitement is a fantastic thing

And you are 100% right, we are all going to have a truly remarkable and enjoyable time at VapeCon.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cespian

My Suggestions:
1. 2 ply toilet paper - there is no compromise

Jokes aside:
1. Water... lots of water. Either drinking fountains or those water dispensers 
2. Halaal Food
3. Tissues for leaky tanks and unplanned builds (I think this is aimed more at the venders).
4. Second hand market/section. Like the classifieds, where non-vendors can display their gear they are selling. This could work by having a manned counter where the sellers drop their products into a display box, write the cost on a piece of paper and put inside said box and 10 to R20 of sale amount is kept by the person managing the counter. Seller collects money or gear upon leaving (maybe limit to hardware or hardware + juice bundles, but no standalone juice sales).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## HouseOfVape

@Silver 
something I noticed last year , there was a lot of people building thier devices at Vapecon 2015 ( whether it was prepping for the cloud comp, coil comp, or just rewicking Etc) 

There was a lot of wire ends ,used coils and cotton scraps left everywhere on tables Etc, 

Perhaps we can find a solution to this? Maybe wire(metal) recycling bins around , or just more normal bins around the venue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

A DIY juice competition to be judged by our esteemed commercial mixologists (e.g. @Paulie, @Vapington, etcetera) - they can set the rules too. Not open to commercial juice makers. Recipes of the top three juices to be made available here by the makers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

HouseOfVape said:


> @Silver
> something I noticed last year , there was a lot of people building thier devices at Vapecon 2015 ( whether it was prepping for the cloud comp, coil comp, or just rewicking Etc)
> 
> There was a lot of wire ends ,used coils and cotton scraps left everywhere on tables Etc,
> 
> Perhaps we can find a solution to this? Maybe wire(metal) recycling bins around , or just more normal bins around the venue.



BRAIN WAVE !!!!

i thin we should have some small containers scattered around each table, throw your little bits in there and it can be emptied into the big bins

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Create a web stream for the out of towners, especially for the guest speaker and other talks

BTW, have we organized Grimm Green yet ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

How about a PIF box where you can donate all your old pre-loved vape gear that you no longer need or use.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## isiemoe

A trick competition


----------



## Lingogrey

WARMACHINE said:


> Create a web stream for the out of towners, especially for the guest speaker and other talks
> 
> BTW, have we organized Grimm Green yet ?


I'm not sure how the negotiations with Grimm Green are progressing, but AFAIK the finalization of the keynote address by Rip Trippers on "Vaping health issues and how to deal with them in a calm manner" is very close to the stage of just signing the dotted lines (apparently just a few sponsorship issues that he's not quite excited enough about yet)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Thanks for all the ideas so far fellow forumites
Much appreciated
We are taking notes


----------



## Pixstar

Not sure if this has been mentioned (apologies if it has) but what about a DIY mixing workshop/ live demo on a stage, projected to a screen perhaps. We could have this throughout the day with perhaps some of the DIY gurus on here doing the presentation. Consumables could be sponsored by one or more of the suppliers...?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

Lingogrey said:


> I'm not sure how the negotiations with Grimm Green are progressing, but AFAIK the finalization of the keynote address by Rip Trippers on "Vaping health issues and how to deal with them in a calm manner" is very close to the stage of just signing the dotted lines (apparently just a few sponsorship issues that he's not quite excited enough about yet)


@Mike

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BuzzGlo

Hi 

Its a bit late for so forgive grammatical and spelling errors. Usually I'm horrible with this so it might be allot worst. 

I dont know if this has been raised or if its been attended to but here goes.

I think at vapecon there should be recycling bin for e-waste/vape waste. Things like batteries, pet bottles, glass bottles coil, heads mods etc. Luckily non of my mods or batteries have died on me but I've always planned to deal with these responsibly. I have a box of pet bottles which I've been meaning to deal with correctly for ages. It might be the case that most of us vapers do the right thing and deal with the added waste that comes with our hobby/way of life properly. I'd like to see at least one set of bins around just to raise awareness. This could also be spread to vape shops just to say the industry cleans up after itself. 

Not a green freak by any measure. I dont do as much as I should. I'll probably get flack for this post, Hopefully saying we do this already dude!! wft?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

The pif box is a great idea @blujeenz. I would also chuck a few things in there. My suggestions/points to ponder on this idea:

1. Obviously you can't just leave it there for pickers and choosers (you will get people that will take advantage of generosity) 
2. Someone will have to sit with all the gear after vapecon and check if they are working, etc. (this will be hard work if 100 mods and 200 tanks end up in the bin)
3. I myself have a twisted messes I want to pif, but I've poached all the spares and they've since disappeared into an array of other drippers. So will the person checking them have to do stock take on the spares and then add or replace them? So is my pif a viable pif then?

That's all I got on that.

One other suggestion:

I missed vapecon last year, so I don't know how the juice bar works. But if it's done like it's done at the vendors, where they have a designated dripper or 2 with which you test, will it not be beneficial to split the juice bar into peeps with drippers and peeps without. This way you won't have a backlog of guys standing there waiting to sample juice. I mean, it's pointless to stand in a queue waiting to sample juice on a dripper if I'm standing there with my own dripper.

If I'm being stupid here I'm sorry, but as I've mentioned, I don't know what the M.O. is at vapecon in this regard.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

theyettie said:


> The pif box is a great idea @blujeenz. I would also chuck a few things in there. My suggestions/points to ponder on this idea:
> 
> 1. Obviously you can't just leave it there for pickers and choosers (you will get people that will take advantage of generosity)
> 2. Someone will have to sit with all the gear after vapecon and check if they are working, etc. (this will be hard work if 100 mods and 200 tanks end up in the bin)
> 3. I myself have a twisted messes I want to pif, but I've poached all the spares and they've since disappeared into an array of other drippers. So will the person checking them have to do stock take on the spares and then add or replace them? So is my pif a viable pif then?
> 
> That's all I got on that.
> 
> One other suggestion:
> 
> I missed vapecon last year, so I don't know how the juice bar works. But if it's done like it's done at the vendors, where they have a designated dripper or 2 with which you test, will it not be beneficial to split the juice bar into peeps with drippers and peeps without. This way you won't have a backlog of guys standing there waiting to sample juice. I mean, it's pointless to stand in a queue waiting to sample juice on a dripper if I'm standing there with my own dripper.
> 
> If I'm being stupid here I'm sorry, but as I've mentioned, I don't know what the M.O. is at vapecon in this regard.



You will need to take your own Dripper along with you... I doubt anyone will want to go near a drip tip that had eight million people's lips on it first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie

Rob Fisher said:


> You will need to take your own Dripper along with you... I doubt anyone will want to go near a drip tip that had eight million people's lips on it first.



Oh okay, so there won't be "***** drippers" there for the vapers without drippers that want to sample? I will definitely be taking the tsunami, but what about the poor blokes without drippers? I thought there would be drippers at everyone's disposal, so when you have sampled, the drip tip gets chucked in a bowl with disinfectant and one from the "d-germ" bowl for the new oak.


----------



## shaunnadan

theyettie said:


> Oh okay, so there won't be "***** drippers" there for the vapers without drippers that want to sample? I will definitely be taking the tsunami, but what about the poor blokes without drippers? I thought there would be drippers at everyone's disposal, so when you have sampled, the drip tip gets chucked in a bowl with disinfectant and one from the "d-germ" bowl for the new oak.



usually the vendors have the juice loaded into a tank that you can sample by using your own drip tips.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

theyettie said:


> Oh okay, so there won't be "***** drippers" there for the vapers without drippers that want to sample? I will definitely be taking the tsunami, but what about the poor blokes without drippers? I thought there would be drippers at everyone's disposal, so when you have sampled, the drip tip gets chucked in a bowl with disinfectant and one from the "d-germ" bowl for the new oak.



There may be vendors that do that... but always best to take you own dripper with. But some of the vendors may have the drip tip covers or tanks you can use your own drip tip on.


----------



## kyle_redbull

theyettie said:


> Oh okay, so there won't be "***** drippers" there for the vapers without drippers that want to sample? I will definitely be taking the tsunami, but what about the poor blokes without drippers? I thought there would be drippers at everyone's disposal, so when you have sampled, the drip tip gets chucked in a bowl with disinfectant and one from the "d-germ" bowl for the new oak.


I agree there will be many noobs attending too and doubt they will carry drippers. I think either use disposable drip tips or your own drip tips for juice bar?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan

theyettie said:


> The pif box is a great idea @blujeenz. I would also chuck a few things in there. My suggestions/points to ponder on this idea:
> 
> 1. Obviously you can't just leave it there for pickers and choosers (you will get people that will take advantage of generosity)
> 2. Someone will have to sit with all the gear after vapecon and check if they are working, etc. (this will be hard work if 100 mods and 200 tanks end up in the bin)
> 3. I myself have a twisted messes I want to pif, but I've poached all the spares and they've since disappeared into an array of other drippers. So will the person checking them have to do stock take on the spares and then add or replace them? So is my pif a viable pif then?



an example of how to answer your questions (a of bit high level idea at the moment)

1 - have a box that's got a drop hole into it. fill the box with packaging pebbles so that it doesn't get damaged as you drop it down (periodically emptied and kept safely away )
2 - throw all of the tanks, drippers and give it a bath in the ultrasonic. then build and assemble each one to test and then another wash back in the ultrasonic (i usually then create parcels depending on what can be matched and to make sure the correct "gift" gets given to the right person according to their requirements) its not that hard work for me considering im 99,9% in build mode, lol
3 - your pif is viable if its currently working. usually i will find some "alternate spares" and bundle it with some wire and wick and then keep it aside in the "intermediate user" pif box until i can find it a good home


----------



## kyle_redbull

shaunnadan said:


> an example of how to answer your questions (a of bit high level idea at the moment)
> 
> 1 - have a box that's got a drop hole into it. fill the box with packaging pebbles so that it doesn't get damaged as you drop it down (periodically emptied and kept safely away )
> 2 - throw all of the tanks, drippers and give it a bath in the ultrasonic. then build and assemble each one to test and then another wash back in the ultrasonic (i usually then create parcels depending on what can be matched and to make sure the correct "gift" gets given to the right person according to their requirements) its not that hard work for me considering im 99,9% in build mode, lol
> 3 - your pif is viable if its currently working. usually i will find some "alternate spares" and bundle it with some wire and wick and then keep it aside in the "intermediate user" pif box until i can find it a good home


Give that man a bells. @shaunnadan do you perhaps have any mods in your pif box really looking for something for the wife?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## theyettie

shaunnadan said:


> an example of how to answer your questions (a of bit high level idea at the moment)
> 
> 1 - have a box that's got a drop hole into it. fill the box with packaging pebbles so that it doesn't get damaged as you drop it down (periodically emptied and kept safely away )
> 2 - throw all of the tanks, drippers and give it a bath in the ultrasonic. then build and assemble each one to test and then another wash back in the ultrasonic (i usually then create parcels depending on what can be matched and to make sure the correct "gift" gets given to the right person according to their requirements) its not that hard work for me considering im 99,9% in build mode, lol
> 3 - your pif is viable if its currently working. usually i will find some "alternate spares" and bundle it with some wire and wick and then keep it aside in the "intermediate user" pif box until i can find it a good home



Thanks shaunie. If that's gonna be the case I'll bring the stuff I want to give away


----------



## theyettie

kyle_redbull said:


> Give that man a bells. @shaunnadan do you perhaps have any mods in your pif box really looking for something for the wife?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Bud drop me a pm. I might be able to assist

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

theyettie said:


> Thanks shaunie. If that's gonna be the case I'll bring the stuff I want to give away


Hey bud I pm you

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll

Just had an idea. 

What about printing a board or something saying "Vaping helped me quit smoking" and everyone that goes through the gates, gets to sign it? 

I can be at the entrance or something?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

As a giveaway at the entrance, you should get a "very cheap" drip tip to carry round ?
In the HUGE goodie bags we are getting 
My 5c

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Willyza said:


> goodie bags


Talking about, what about goodie bags for the VIP forum members, and a different name tag, so if someone need advice they can ask a more experienced vaper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Is there a plan for power? like to charge batteries and such?

Might be cool if vendors picked up some power banks, and did a bundle deal of say a nitecore UM20 + a powerbank?

Or if they charged some of their in stock batteries before the event? that way we can buy charged cells

I think the bundle idea is better, since then the vendors only need to charge the power banks, which isn't such a big deal as having unsold charged naked 18650's


----------



## Silver

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Is there a plan for power? like to charge batteries and such?
> 
> Might be cool if vendors picked up some power banks, and did a bundle deal of say a nitecore UM20 + a powerbank?
> 
> Or if they charged some of their in stock batteries before the event? that way we can buy charged cells
> 
> I think the bundle idea is better, since then the vendors only need to charge the power banks, which isn't such a big deal as having unsold charged naked 18650's



Hi @n0ugh7_zw 

I am not sure about the power banks and pre-charged batteries from vendors. Best you check with them directly in their respective subforums or in the "Who has stock". Feel free to open a thread on that topic there.

Regarding charging batteries and having power, there will be power at the venue. Every vendor will have power at their stand  And I am sure many are bound to have chargers there. So I think it won't be a problem to ask one of your favourite vendors if you can charge something up at them... But better to check beforehand in case.

All that said, I do think it is best if you bring fully charged batteries to the event to last you a day. Leaving batteries at a stand's charger while you run off somewhere else could lead to problems on the day... batteries could go missing and I suppose vendors cannot be responsible for keeping an eye on everyone's batteries while they are busy manning stands inundated with enthusiastic vapers... you know how it goes...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Hi @n0ugh7_zw
> 
> I am not sure about the power banks and pre-charged batteries from vendors. Best you check with them directly in their respective subforums or in the "Who has stock". Feel free to open a thread on that topic there.
> 
> Regarding charging batteries and having power, there will be power at the venue. Every vendor will have power at their stand  And I am sure many are bound to have chargers there. So I think it won't be a problem to ask one of your favourite vendors if you can charge something up at them... But better to check beforehand in case.
> 
> All that said, I do think it is best if you bring fully charged batteries to the event to last you a day. Leaving batteries at a stand's charger while you run off somewhere else could lead to problems on the day... batteries could go missing and I suppose vendors cannot be responsible for keeping an eye on everyone's batteries while they are busy manning stands inundated with enthusiastic vapers... you know how it goes...




Agreed


----------



## SAVaper

I agree. I will charge 4 batteries to make sure I can fire up my new mod on the spot.


----------



## shaunnadan

SAVaper said:


> I agree. I will charge 4 batteries to make sure I can fire up my new mod on the spot.



I'm planning on have at least 8 batteries fully charged the night before !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer

Will there be water stations of some sort? Im sure with all the vaping, there will be many parched throats....
Also, will all vendors have equipment available for testing juices? Hope no vendors intend to say that customers can only sample juices on their own drippers.


----------



## KZOR

I just thought of a great idea.
Stop the cloud competition half-way and when everyone is paying attention announce a minute of silence for all those that could not attend.
Those loyal few that are going to keep the forums alive while you animals add another layer of fog to the already six existing layers over
the city. Those that have decided that family-time is more important than atty-time.

Damn .......wish I could go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Kaizer said:


> Will there be water stations of some sort? Im sure with all the vaping, there will be many parched throats....
> Also, will all vendors have equipment available for testing juices? Hope no vendors intend to say that customers can only sample juices on their own drippers.



Hi @Kaizer - there are several toilets in the venue and the taps will hopefully be full 
In addition, there will be a drinks vendor and there will be ample drinks there to keep our thirst away - bottled water included.

Regarding juice sampling at the vendors - I am not entirely sure about that. It's up to each vendor. I hope that there will be sample devices at the vendors - but perhaps you could start a thread in the "Who has stock" and get the enthusiasm going there... feel free to do that by all means...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> I'm planning on have at least 8 batteries fully charged the night before !



Because i'm flying and stuff, i'm only coming down with like 4 or 6 batteries. so will need to buy a bunch at vapecon, but i'll bring a UM20 and a power bank, so I can charge on the move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

shaunnadan said:


> BRAIN WAVE !!!!
> 
> i thin we should have some small containers scattered around each table, throw your little bits in there and it can be emptied into the big bins



@shaunnadan I belatedly read through this thread and came across your post... I have quite a few of these containers just lying around unused that I will happily donate to Vapecon. In fact I believe we all have them just can’t recall what they were called..tray something or other. Oh yes I got it...Ashtrays

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

